# 200 Days Since the Model 3 Reveal



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

Fun Fact: It's been 200 days since the Model 3 reveal. Some people, when they revealed the the Model 3, attempted to start countdowns to the moment it starts delivering. Anyone who follows Tesla knows that's like threading a needle from a mile away. I have been counting the days since that moment to put in perspective how long they manage to dangle a potential product in front of the public. It's amazing how, intentional or not, Tesla manages to stay relevant in the news with out any direct advertising or marketing. Whether you read tech, finance, or just plain old news sites their media presence manages to stay above most of the noise.


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

WaitingForTesla said:


> Fun Fact: It's been 200 days since the Model 3 reveal. Some people, when they revealed the the Model 3, attempted to start countdowns to the moment it starts delivering. Anyone who follows Tesla knows that's like threading a needle from a mile away. I have been counting the days since that moment to put in perspective how long they manage to dangle a potential product in front of the public. It's amazing how, intentional or not, Tesla manages to stay relevant in the news with out any direct advertising or marketing. Whether you read tech, finance, or just plain old news sites their media presence manages to stay above most of the noise.


I think that it's very poor customer relations to have been so silent to its committed customers by not giving us any additional information about the Model 3. Everything we've gleaned in the past 200 days is simply connecting the dots when Model S or X announcements are made.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

I think we're not hearing much as nothing is finalized. They've got the general design down but without the Gigafactory running the M3 is just a dream. I'm thinking we'll start to get some details towards Christmas.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Hopefully some more insights on the interior... Can't wait to see that HUD!! ✨


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Hopefully some more insights on the interior... Can't wait to see that HUD!! ✨


Yeah I'm thinking Tesla glass is HUD tech and might be the product coming out today..


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

No HUD was announced. This was all about Autopilot 2.0 which is freaking amazing but it does relate to Model 3 since the same hardware suite will be in that car.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Ok, got it... Thanks. Question is how much we'll have to pay extra for the appropriate software to make it effective.


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Ok, got it... Thanks. Question is how much we'll have to pay extra for the appropriate software to make it effective.


Yes I too wonder this. My hope is to have a somewhat future proof car and if possible a larger battery but from the sounds of it my budget will likely force a decision between tech options and powertrain options.


----------



## Paul Spiers (Apr 11, 2016)

WaitingForTesla said:


> Yes I too wonder this. My hope is to have a somewhat future proof car and if possible a larger battery but from the sounds of it my budget will likely force a decision between tech options and powertrain options.


I will likely forgo the self driving if the price is too high. I have decided that I will make the dual motor and the larger battery pack a priority for my Model 3. If the price of the self driving (Autonomous) feature is reasonably priced, say below $5000 CDN, then I may still get it.


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Paul Spiers said:


> I will likely forgo the self driving if the price is too high. I have decided that I will make the dual motor and the larger battery pack a priority for my Model 3. If the price of the self driving (Autonomous) feature is reasonably priced, say below $5000 CDN, then I may still get it.


Agree with you but I'm adding the winter package.


----------



## Paul Spiers (Apr 11, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> Agree with you but I'm adding the winter package.


Me too, that is a must.


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

I was dumb. Looks like the hardware will be present and it will be a soft option after all which will allow me to focus on other hardware options in my initial investment.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

I too will focus on the hardware first (AWD, bigger battery, cold weather package). There is always the possibility that the price of the software may come down in the future.
And, I can take some time to decide if the more advanced software is desirable for me. I will try to get the enhanced Autopilot if there is anything left in the budget. My goal is to not finance more than $12KUS.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

I think they get that if the cost of AP is too high then less people will buy in. Perhaps its why it's so expensive on the S and X. They know the people driving those could probably afford the high cost provided its useful to them. Wouldn't surprise me at all if the 3 was running a different Nvidia chip as the Titan is pretty expensive. I imagine the software will be more and more efficient and not necessarily need that level of horsepower.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> I imagine the software will be more and more efficient and not necessarily need that level of horsepower.


As a software developer, let me say...


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Apr 27, 2016)

TrevP said:


> No HUD was announced. This was all about Autopilot 2.0 which is freaking amazing but it does relate to Model 3 since the same hardware suite will be in that car.


I thought I heard in the conference call there will be either a 4 or 8 camera system. Do you recall that?


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

Mark Eldridge said:


> I thought I heard in the conference call there will be either a 4 or 8 camera system. Do you recall that?


I think something like that made me think that there would be physical variations in the actual hardware. that doesn't appear to be the case. I think they were referring to how many it would actually utilize.

https://electrek.co/2016/10/21/all-...-new-drive-px-2-ai-platform-for-self-driving/


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

garsh said:


> As a software developer, let me say...


Not saying I'm correct but putting a 1000 dollar chipset into a 35k car seems difficult. I imagine they'll get a big discount due to scale but who know.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Mark Eldridge said:


> I thought I heard in the conference call there will be either a 4 or 8 camera system. Do you recall that?


Every car will have 8 cameras (including Model 3). But only 4 are active with enhanced autopilot. The other 4 are enabled if you opt for the full autonomy package.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> Not saying I'm correct but putting a 1000 dollar chipset into a 35k car seems difficult. I imagine they'll get a big discount due to scale but who know.


It probably costs nVidia on the order of $10 to actually manufacture the parts. They aren't in high demand right now because nobody makes autonomous cars, and they have to recover their development costs, so the "list" prices will be very high. I'm sure Tesla was able to procure them at much lower costs based on the number of units they'll be purchasing in the next two years and beyond.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks like they're using a different setup, this makes more sense.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...nvidia’s-new-drive-px-2-ai-platform-for.1509/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FYI, concerning the NVIDIA DRIVE PX 2:
"Nvidia was selling the system to OEMs for their development programs at $15,000 per unit earlier this year."

Again, that's for purchasing a single unit to play with.
The price should come way down when bought in quantity for manufacturing.


----------

